# Mega EverDrive Pro. Do I need a Sega-CD for it to work in CD-mode? or?



## the_skdster (Aug 16, 2020)

Do I need to have a Sega-CD attached or will it run Sega-CD roms on a Genesis standalone?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 16, 2020)

No Sega-CD required AFAIK (that's kind of the point), but you still need a 32X if you want to play 32X games.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 16, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> No Sega-CD required AFAIK (that's kind of the point), but you still need a 32X if you want to play 32X games.


Thanks!


----------



## drgnslayers (Aug 16, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> No Sega-CD required AFAIK (that's kind of the point), but you still need a 32X if you want to play 32X games.


I do confirm that the Mega Everdrive Pro will play those roms formats: Genesis, 32X, Mega-CD, Master System, NES. You will need the 32x add-on if you wanna play 32x roms. For more intel, google Krikzz's site


----------



## wezlyons (Aug 16, 2020)

I've got a Mega Everdrive Pro and can confirm it will play Sega CD without the need for anything other than a Megadrive/Genesis. 

Great bit of kit.


----------



## playstays_shun (Aug 16, 2020)

Thats one of the main perks of M-ED-Pro is the SegaCD FPGA, and Its more accurate than MegaSD and $70 cheaper and a regular Genesis height cart.

I <3 Krikzz stuff.

Dont have a genesis though myself


----------



## wezlyons (Aug 18, 2020)

playstays_shun said:


> Thats one of the main perks of M-ED-Pro is the SegaCD FPGA, and Its more accurate than MegaSD and $70 cheaper and a regular Genesis height cart.
> 
> I <3 Krikzz stuff.
> 
> Dont have a genesis though myself


Yeah I held off buying a MegaSD because I couldn't justify the price.
Including postage and import tax it would have come in at £267 which is absolutly ridiculous.

Thankfully Krikzz did the business at a much lower price - £164 all in.


----------



## MockyLock (Aug 18, 2020)

playstays_shun said:


> Thats one of the main perks of M-ED-Pro is the SegaCD FPGA, and Its more accurate than MegaSD and $70 cheaper and a regular Genesis height cart.
> 
> I <3 Krikzz stuff.
> 
> Dont have a genesis though myself



How more accurate ?


----------



## wezlyons (Aug 18, 2020)

MockyLock said:


> How more accurate ?


Krikzz tweeted this a while back.
Apparantly the errors the Mega SD shows are the same as what you get on the Genesis GX emulator whereas the Mega Everdrive gives the same results as a real Sega CD.


----------



## playstays_shun (Aug 18, 2020)

I dont see any reason to get a MegaSD if in the market now. Unless you really love a more fanciful UI and total brand loyalty to TerraOnion. I like basic engineering centric UI's myself. All business no play.

But, I also see almost no reason to toss a MegaSD if you already have one and have been happy, because it seems like a great product too that hummed along fine.

Just my 2 cents.


--

I went a completely different route. Because NES, SNES, and Genesis/SegaCD are missing from my collection, would cost a small fortune to acquire them and have them maintenanced.

I only have an S-video CRT as well, so I'd have to regressively get a Genesis modded to support that or I'd be pushed into the world of RGB which I'm not sure I'm ready for the cost, either. And I'd be torn between a Model 1 with 'high definition graphics' thats the definitive hardware to get, vs. Model 2 which is what I had growing up.

I could use my retro-access multi-out s-video I use with 64 and GC with a SNES, but then I'd have to hunt for a 1-chip model for best IQ and hopefully find one that doesn't produce jailbars.

NES, I'd be worried about the mechanical piece of the loader breaking as it often does, and if I wanted a toploader I'd need that modded too.

Add in the top end flashcards, you're looking at a hefty bill and a lot of patience to get all these pieces. Nevermind that I am curious about other systems like NeoGeo (which costs a small fortune by itself), and TGX.

Soooooo... I went the MiSTER FPGA route so I don't go broke overnight. And I'm REALLY happy with the performance and end result.

But, if I find myself head over heels in love with one of the systems, I may end up getting that eventually. I just cant foresee myself piling up more consoles than I already have at this point. I'm running out of space too for living an apartment life.

I also have an ED64, ED GB, and ED GBA.



Having said ALL of that, I am jealous of people with SNES and FXPak Pro and Genesis with Mega Everdrive Pro and NES with N8 Pro. Would love to have it all... one day.

I'd even love to go bourgeois and get a fried SegaCD and just disconnect the electrical piece from the Genesis, purely for aesthetic with a Mega Everdrive Pro attached. In that regard, I think the model 1 SegaCD + Genesis stack looks way more badass. Else I'd want to go model 2 by itself for efficient look + personal nostalgia.


----------

